# Foot fungus?



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

One of my rescued fantails has a foot problem. I thought it was scaly leg mites but I'm not sure. The pads of his feet and toes are swollen and crusty yellow in color. The skin on his legs is fine. It almost looks like some sort of fungus. He seems to be healthy in every other way. He is limping and will collect on his feet because he stays on the floor of the loft. I put him in a warm bath long enough to clean the feet, not sure if there is a topical dressing that I can use. I have him inside for the night and hopefully his feet will stay clean. 
Any suggestions??


------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Are both feet affected the same way?

Cynthia


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes both feet are the same and his little elbows(?) are also swollen and yellow but not nearly as bad as his poor feet. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'd have a vet look at it. If it is fungal then you could use some of the liquid (not the greasy cream) athlete's foot medication and apply it to the pigeons feet and legs. My vet told me to use it when one of my pigeons had recurrent fungal growth on the exterior of her cere. I treated her and it worked.


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I finally gave up and put some tolfonate (anti-fungal)on the feet yesterday. Hopefully that will help. The last vet we used was a bird expert and very enthusiastic about treating a pigeon. But he had never touched a pigeon and knew nothing about them







Pigeon people usually know more about common ailments and treatments anyways. I would contact my pigeon expert friends in So Cal but they are in an area that has been burning, very worried about my friends in San Diego county.

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm worried about everyone in southern California. It's just devastating.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tori,

If it is indeed fungus, you can use a natural product called tea tree oil, it works great against fungus, and has no harmful chemicals. It is not greasy, and dries up naturally. 

My rehabber is an expert with birds, pigeons, ferals, all birds in nature, and uses it, she told me about it.

I pray for everyone in Calif., I used to live in Anaheim. My sister and her family live in Nohl Canyon, and she said it is bad all around.
Treesa


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I would also put him on a course of Baytril just in case it is localised paratyphoid.

Cynthia


----------



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

The atheletes foot medication seemed to help some. I have an herbal antifungal spray that I might use instead, it will probably be milder on the feet. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------

